# left dekes out overnight



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

As we wait for shooting time this morn... A boat pulls literaly 40 yards off our long lines. Didnt think much of it till I saw dekes in his headlights. I reply with a "really....your gonna set up there?" He says ive been set up since last night. Claimed he had an emergency, couldnt pick up dekes so he left them out all night, came out five min before shooting time the next day and hunted over them. Really dude? Shouldve rapped him as im pretty sure its illegal to leave decoys out over night. Sucks for the guys that get to the launch before 4 am to get their favorite spot and u get pimped like that. Its a big bay no reawson for that s?!$ gettin old. No wonder people are droppin out of our sport. (hope your on here mr. ethical sportsman...wanna here another excuse) happy thanksgiving


----------



## Boyd (Aug 19, 2006)

I really have no idea how some of you guys have the composure. He would have been picking them up right then, if not those long lines would have become short lines.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BAY CREEPER (Jan 11, 2009)

PEOPLE ARE STUPID. i'd have new decoys as soon as he left again...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Yes, illegal to leave them out on public waters between 9pm and 4am. 99% sure the moron won't be on here. If he was that close to you, take down the MC numbers on his boat. Sorry, but instead of whining to us, two words for you....RAP line!


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

I think he woulda had himself a long line of half sunk baby rattles if he tried pulling that crap on me. Amazing how many unethical scumbag "sportsmen" I run into every year.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Ya, definitely wouldn't have been able to stop me from saying something to someone like that. I would've told him to get lost. I don't know why but I have no patience for stuff like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Yep you schould of turned his decoys into rattles!


----------



## Mallard Canard (Nov 10, 2008)

The regulations say you can't leave decoys overnight on the Great Lakes or waters connected to them or on waters completely surrounded by public (i.e. state or federal) land. Unless I've misunderstood what I read it seems like it is legal to leave them overnight on lets say Burt Lake, Torch Lake, etc.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> Yep you schould of turned his decoys into rattles!


Yepperz


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Yes, illegal to leave them out on public waters between 9pm and 4am. 99% sure the moron won't be on here. If he was that close to you, take down the MC numbers on his boat. Sorry, but instead of whining to us, two words for you....RAP line!


I'm sure you know this as well but I'll say it anyways. his word against the thread starter won't see a ticket let alone a judge. The CO would have to witness it and I am almost positive a CO won't be out patroling the Bay between 9 and 4 AM. I guess if it makes you feel better call them but it won't help. The guy would have to admit to it while being questioned. I guess it's possible.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

thats exactly what i thought at the time... the damage was done, hunt was ruined, and it was thanksgiving. Im not the confrontational type anyways. I just really cant believe it.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Big Skip said:


> thats exactly what i thought at the time... the damage was done, hunt was ruined, and it was thanksgiving. Im not the confrontational type anyways. I just really cant believe it.



inland lake or great lakes water or connecting water way? that makes a difference on legality of it? Just curious


----------



## John Singer (Aug 20, 2004)

That is why they make fluorescent orange spray paint.


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

Ive hunted the bay for years and have had to bug out and leave the decoys one time. We got an unforcasted wind increase that surprised even NOAA. Due to high winds and waves decoy pick up was not possible. We had a wild ride to the launch and we were glad to see the cut. We had the spot GPS'ed and a hunt planned for the next morning. Motored out in the dark to see what was left. Found the set with no one close so we reset and hunted the spot.

Had there been someone in the area we would have picked up the decoys and moved. But had someone given us crap for leaving them out I would have helped them dial the rap line. Would rather talk to the man in green rather than the man upstairs.

Remnar


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Coldwater Charters said:


> I'm sure you know this as well but I'll say it anyways. his word against the thread starter won't see a ticket let alone a judge. The CO would have to witness it and I am almost positive a CO won't be out patroling the Bay between 9 and 4 AM. I guess if it makes you feel better call them but it won't help. The guy would have to admit to it while being questioned. I guess it's possible.


What's your suggestion then? Do nothing, and just do a slow burn over it? Not me. If you have the MC numbers, a conscientious CO will at least track them down and make a phone call to them. Contrary to popular belief, there are CO's out there who take their work seriously, whether a prosecutor or a judge does or not. I'll give you an example...I happen to live very near some MDOT property along the freeway that has some large wetlands, as well as lots of trees and brush, and is clearly posted with MDOT no trespassing signs. Each fall we get deer hunters, and sometimes waterfowl hunters, trespassing on the property and hunting it. I have become very good friends with the local MDOT supervisor, who purposely asks me and one other neighbor to keep an eye on the property for them (it happens to abut the other neighbors own property). When we witness someone hunting there, we give the MDOT rep a license number of their vehicle, he contacts the local CO, who definitely will not write a ticket simply from our account. HOWEVER he does track them down through their license number, calls them, warns them about trespassing, and threatens to issue a ticket in the future. The CO's have thanked us in the past for helping them keep tabs on things. Scare tactics...sure. But it's helped over the years. 

Bottom line is you need to at least report it. If nothing comes of it, that's not your fault...you did your best. Maybe if a CO contacts these idiots they won't do it again, or at least they'll think twice about it.


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

couldnt see numbers...covered w the boat blind. As for an emergency...sure...who couldnt understand. But to come out and just straight up hunt there, i mean, its my only day off for a month, buddy works on the street, closed down the bar and went right to the launch, i mean, we loose sleep to beat the next guy to a spot, thats how passionate we are about the sport. I appreciate your guys comments as it will help if a future situation arises. It was on saginaw bay. its all good, any day above dirt is, spend some time with good friends, and shot a few ducks... wouldve shot more if there wasnt a 16 ft boat at the end of the downwind line but youll have that!


----------



## Logan the Destructor (Nov 20, 2009)

in your situation you should've confronted him, told him what he did was illegal and you'd give him the chance to pull them w/out calling the CO. 
I had similar incident 2 years ago, a place i have permission to hunt on public waters was trespassed and dekes were left overnight. I thought geeze theres already birds here at 4 a.m.
after i realized what was going on, i put my decoys out and set up the blind. they show up 30 minutes to shooting time and ask whats going on? I said what you did is illegal, please p/u your gear so I don't have to ruin my hunt by calling the CO/Sherriff about your illegal set and tresspassing.
I have too few days to hunt, and I'm not going to get bolled over by unethical "hunters"


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

I would recommend the flare gun over the bow treatment. :lol:


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

People who break one law tend to break many of them. Call the RAP hotline and even if they can't pick them up for the original offense, it doesn't take too much digging and I bet they'll have something.

Read the CO reports on the DNR website some time and this will prove out.

Buddy who is a cop laughs - he says if you rented a Camry, wore a shirt and tie and drove 73 on the highway you could ferry all the coke you wanted, but most of his drug busts are people with broken tail lights, on their phones, going 20 over, no turn signals, with 3 kids bouncing around in the back seat unbelted.....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Buddy who is a cop laughs - he says if you rented a Camry, wore a shirt and tie and drove 73 on the highway you could ferry all the coke you wanted, but most of his drug busts are people with broken tail lights, on their phones, going 20 over, no turn signals, with 3 kids bouncing around in the back seat unbelted.....


aint this the truth. i used to refused to buy new vehicles..just kept buying old junkers and driving them into the ground. ******* cop magnets. first time i buy a newer vehicle...damn near never even get a look at me.

you know everytime you pass a dude driving a clapped out pickup truck with duct tape holding it together...you know he's poor....damn cops be all over that guy with tickets that he can't pay. sucks but its reality.


----------



## quackersmacker13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> aint this the truth. i used to refused to buy new vehicles..just kept buying old junkers and driving them into the ground. ******* cop magnets. first time i buy a newer vehicle...damn near never even get a look at me.
> 
> you know everytime you pass a dude driving a clapped out pickup truck with duct tape holding it together...you know he's poor....damn cops be all over that guy with tickets that he can't pay. sucks but its reality.


definitely true...im lucky enough to drive a newer honda accord and ive sped by cops only to have the person in the beater in the RIGHT lane behind me get pulled over...im sure he could get them on not having a plug or some other simple violation they also "overlooked in their emergency"


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

if you speed in the EUP with truck pulling a duck boat and you are wearing waders you get off with a waring:evil:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

just an fyi...spent the last two days at Fish Point Lodge, and after dinner the one night I point blank posed the question to Doug (I know him well enough to ask the question)..."do you ever leave the dekes out overnight?". He didn't blink an eye and said only a couple of times...the day the Edmund Fitzgerald sank when they were all scrambling for safety, and once a few years ago when a blow came up and blew the water out late in the afternoon, leaving mud everywhere, so they were really scrambling with argo's and quads just to get hunters and boats back to shore. But he said in no uncertain terms he has way too much to lose to do something stupid like that...just not worth it. but he also said at least two so-called guides right near there that do it all the time.

I can also say I once again witnessed his workers coming in from the bay before breakfast after setting dekes, and again going out well after close to pick them up (one is his son). On our last hunt, he came out to pick us up at close, and the three of us said "want help picking up the spread?". He said "nope, two of us will be back out here right after we get everyone back in". And they were.

So again, I believe this is happening to some extent. But I never intended to say that it might be Fish Point Lodge doing it.


----------



## mliverwurst (Nov 19, 2011)

Well- depends on what the FPL decides everyone is in.......he must have people out til late and leave the dekes out effing up others hunt... he may pick them up after dark but does leave them unattended during the day screwing up others hunt. Stopped at local saloon and people their said he does that on purpose cause he thinks it's 'his' bay. Not impressed with that operation. Should be laws against unattended dekes........like an unattended fishing pole. Witnessed it two days in a row.


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

I will say this after working for Doug for 5 years Doug does not think its his bay Doug is one of the nicest guys you'll ever meet.

I for one drive my blinds and decoys out everyday and when the hunt is over the decoys come in with us never a time they are unattended

mike


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

mliverwurst said:


> Well- depends on what the FPL decides everyone is in.......he must have people out til late and leave the dekes out effing up others hunt... he may pick them up after dark but does leave them unattended during the day screwing up others hunt. Stopped at local saloon and people their said he does that on purpose cause he thinks it's 'his' bay. Not impressed with that operation. Should be laws against unattended dekes........like an unattended fishing pole. Witnessed it two days in a row.


???? You say *"Stopped at local saloon and people their said he does that on purpose cause he thinks it's 'his' bay." * So you're going to take what guys say in a bar after a few pops as gospel? Cmon man...

then you say...*Not impressed with that operation. * How can you make that judgement from second hand info in a bar???

and finally, you said _*Should be laws against unattended dekes........like an unattended fishing pole. Witnessed it two days in a row.*_ once again, not saying you didn't see unattended dekes, but who's were they? As I said in one of my previous posts, be careful about jumping to conclusions.

I'm done arguing over the internet about the virtue of Doug Deming or the staff at FPL. You've never met the man, nor spent a day at his "operation". I encourage you to go talk to him in person, there at the lodge, or at one of the outdoor shows they do in the summer. You may have a different opinion then. I have...many times over the last decade. He is as hard-working, upstanding of a person as I've met. When he tells me they don't do that at FPL, I believe him. And as I said, I've witnessed how they do business, and how the guys who work for them do business. 

And Mike (McMann), your name came up on the weekend...he still speaks highly of you, and of many of his past workers. Lots of good stories were shared by the fireplace


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

had nothing to do with that area was closer to bay city, it was the bay though. just wanted to throw that out there.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Big Skip said:


> had nothing to do with that area was closer to bay city, it was the bay though. just wanted to throw that out there.


I appreciate the clarification. It's all good. My rant lol last night was aimed at one person who I felt was taking uneducated shots at guy who I consider a friend, based only on heresay at a local watering hole. Didn't mean to jump everybody...guess I was just overly sensitive when I responded. 

Let's all just agree that this does occur on the bay, and probably other waters. But let's not assume it's anyone in particular that's doing it.


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

So back to FPL, I have seen it several times where in 100% fact thier decoys are left out during the day unattended, even worse mojo ducks running also...NO ONE IN BLIND HUNTING! Call it what you want, trying to keep others out by attempting to negatively influence thier hunt, jealous "guide" tactic as others put on a bird killing clinic within a few hundred yards away no matter how much he calls or fluffs the spread. You can almost hear the teeth grind in the guides call as he probably has nothing to say to the paying clientele other than excuses as the non paying public water waterfowl hunters put on a show. Say what you want as a defense, u name it, boils down to piss poor sportsmanship! Really it sends a bad message about what can happen when our "public" waters get misconstrued into a private individuals business endeavor. I wont go as far as to say the dekes get left overnight as I am not there to have seen it in person yet! Although i would not be surprised...not in the very least bit... in time that will catch up to "whomever"it is doing so...and we should all just about know "who" that is by now...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

A little more context here....

1) Not against the law to leave deeks unattended 
2) Can't leave deeks out overnight as specified in state MCL
3) FPL also rents their blinds out w/o taxiing those renters, so it may very well be renters doing the mojo thang
4) There are slow times during the day when birds are not flying or actively feeding (unless they get pushed up by boaters - intentially or otherwise). If this isn't true of divers or puddlers on Sag Bay, then explain to me why so many of the waterfowlers (I'll go with 95%) pack up between 11-1 and head in until the afternoon?

My limited experience with FPL has been the renting of their blinds with FPL taxiing us to/from blinds for lunch and at the end of day. They go back out and pick up deeks for the night. When we've done this we always take our stuff, including mojos, when we go in for lunch. I wouldn't leave anything in the blind or mojos on the water during the lunch period. 

If mojos are being left on during slow period of the day, more than likely a renter is asleep in the blind probably because they are out there all day.  Also, how exactly do you know no one is in the blind?

If you have an issue with deeks being left unattended during the day, go pick them up. :evil:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

I've said all I can or will say. Someone cue up the "dead horse" emoticon please...:evilsmile


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Sander vitreus 01 said:


> So back to FPL, I have seen it several times where in 100% fact thier decoys are left out during the day unattended, even worse mojo ducks running also...NO ONE IN BLIND HUNTING! Call it what you want, trying to keep others out by attempting to negatively influence thier hunt, jealous "guide" tactic as others put on a bird killing clinic within a few hundred yards away no matter how much he calls or fluffs the spread. You can almost hear the teeth grind in the guides call as he probably has nothing to say to the paying clientele other than excuses as the non paying public water waterfowl hunters put on a show. Say what you want as a defense, u name it, boils down to piss poor sportsmanship! Really it sends a bad message about what can happen when our "public" waters get misconstrued into a private individuals business endeavor. I wont go as far as to say the dekes get left overnight as I am not there to have seen it in person yet! Although i would not be surprised...not in the very least bit... in time that will catch up to "whomever"it is doing so...and we should all just about know "who" that is by now...
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


 Hmmm... well, I know none of the people of which you speak and I've never hunted FPL. However I run a (small) layout boat guide service and disagree with your take on the public waters getting misconstrued as a private business venture. You wouldn't know after seeing our rigs that we were a profit venture. And while I've been outhunted on rare occassion by surrounding hunters I can say I've never been frustrated like you say. People typically pay for a service like ours because they don't have the $30,000 laying around to spend on a sport they persue 60 days at best a year. I think you might have had a bad experience and I'm sorry to hear that but that's not how these things typically work. And all I'll say about Doug (whomever he is) is that I would be upset that my name is being drug through the mud without an opportunity to defend myself/my actions. Especially when (from what I've read) the primary complaint is second-hand from guys at a bar. Those things can ruin a guys business in a hurry. I do this as a hobby and to take the financial edge off the sport I am so passionate about, but some do it to feed their kids. Please keep this in mind. There are bad eggs in every field, but if this is all true, let the authorities decide and call the RAP line. My $.02. We've killed SEVERAL limits when our neigbors are not pulling the trigger this year. Maybe perfect your spread or change some things up so that you're shooting birds that they're not? There's PLENTY of water out there for us all to hunt without conflict. If you're not on some, scout more. And I mean all this with respect, I don't know background, etc of this story or the people involved but wanted to add my perspective.  Good luck out there.


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

Leaving dekes unattended is legal yes...ethical, NO! Again piss poor sportsmanship. As far as being certain they are FPL blinds, well yes quite....he's bout run everyone else out of that area with these kind of BS tactics. I have no problem with someone making a living or making some spare change in the publics outdoors. But the day that person try to make claims on a public resource as his or her own is the day that person should be prepared to defend those actions or at a minimum pick up the dekes so they aren't left overnight. With certainty as forewarning there will be someone keeping track next season. Til then will let the dead horse be...

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

_Leaving dekes unattended is legal yes...ethical, NO! Again piss poor sportsmanship. As far as being certain they are FPL blinds, well yes quite....he's bout run everyone else out of that area with these kind of BS tactics.
_

Walleye,

No doubt in my mind the context determines whether leaving decoys out unattended is unethical or not. Each circumstance dictates whether it is or isn't. 

In my limited experience, there's been no shortage of hunters around the blinds I've hunted out of. And there's plenty-o-shooting from all of them when I've been hunting from the permanent blinds.

Like I wrote, if you got a problem with decoys in the water unattended, go pick them up. Hey, isn't possession 9/10th of the law? 

Even better, go debate the ethics of the situation with those who are leaving the decoys out unattended. Convince them WHY it's unsporting of them to be doing that very thing.


----------



## mliverwurst (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that has seen this. I will return and validate who's blind it is and discuss it with the appropriate party.

As for the $30,000 for a duck setup? I started with a family canoe and a dozen decoys and a hand-me down 870. Gonna say if I had $30,000 for a setup.....I would be in NoDak. If you could pay $300/day for a $30,000 setup- I'm in!


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

Yeah, most of us started with low $ setups, but if you priced out what most of the guys have into their guide rigs, especially the larger outfits you might see that this number isn't big at all. Heck, price out a good size outboard or good mud motor... ridiculous but true. :sad:


----------



## mliverwurst (Nov 19, 2011)

So.....If a guy spends $30,000 he has the right to be unethical?


----------



## michstateman (Jun 17, 2011)

i dont care if he has 1,000,000. its not right. if i come across them, they will make great targets. and if not that, a call to the C O.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

mliverwurst said:


> So.....If a guy spends $30,000 he has the right to be unethical?


Sorry but what the he'll are you talking about? Did you even read my post you are bashing me about? The first one? Or are you just showing up to the fire throwing fuel for the sake of it? NEVER did I support this. READ man...


----------



## mliverwurst (Nov 19, 2011)

sorry dude- no offense to you.....this thread should be attached to my original. Seems like this behavior is typical of the duck bingos....not open water. Years ago I left the bingos because of 'ignorant' hunting and stumbled on it again near FP outside the bingo. Apparently locals are just 'used to it'......


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

PhilBernardi said:


> _
> Like I wrote, if you got a problem with decoys in the water unattended, go pick them up. Hey, isn't possession 9/10th of the law?
> _


_

I do not agree with this at all. WE ARE ALL HUNTERS HERE... We leave all kinds of high dollar items on trees in marshes in woods. If we just leave everyone's stuff alone we would all be happier.
Sure pile them on shore, but what is not yours is not yours.

I know you  after the statement so I am not bashing. Just making a point._


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

What a bunch of cry babies. :gaga::gaga:


The FPL has like 3 floating pontoons on the bay and a couple of boat blinds they guide out of. Pretty sure that 5 dang boats isn't going to cover all the good hunting spots. As a matter of fact I must be one of the "locals that are used to it" because I have been running my boat out of the launch for 6 or so years and have never had an issue with any of the blinds. To claim he is "owning" the bay is a pretty lame claim.

Do they leave decoys out over night? Nope. They set them early in the morning prior to taking out clients. At the end of the hunt they either pull the decoys when they bring in the hunters or they do it after everyones back to shore safe. I had thoughts of starting a guide service but seeing how hard these guys work cured me of that. 

The FPL doesn't deserve the bad mouthing they are getting. Especialy when one of the biggest critics has a post history of 90 plus percent of thier posts taking shots at the FPL. If you have an axe to grind do it in PM's, phone calls or a face to face talk instead of ranting on an internet forum.

My experience differs from most of what is posted here. Doug and the FPL crew are good people and go out of thier way for thier clients as well as complete strangers. I imagine there is one group of hunters this week that are darn glad that Doug was in the area.

Remnar
"local who is used to it"


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Remnar said:


> What a bunch of cry babies. :gaga::gaga:
> 
> 
> The FPL has like 3 floating pontoons on the bay and a couple of boat blinds they guide out of. Pretty sure that 5 dang boats isn't going to cover all the good hunting spots. As a matter of fact I must be one of the "locals that are used to it" because I have been running my boat out of the launch for 6 or so years and have never had an issue with any of the blinds. To claim he is "owning" the bay is a pretty lame claim.
> ...


Count me as another local who is used to it. Never had an issue. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Amen, enough of this crap.

bambi makes a cute sandwich


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

AR34 said:


> I do not agree with this at all. WE ARE ALL HUNTERS HERE... We leave all kinds of high dollar items on trees in marshes in woods. If we just leave everyone's stuff alone we would all be happier.
> Sure pile them on shore, but what is not yours is not yours.
> 
> I know you  after the statement so I am not bashing. Just making a point.


My point was to only that person. I wouldn't bother with deeks in the instances I'm referring to (deeks left out during lunch time <slow time>, or when guides are motoring back in after putting deeks out to get their clients, or when taking their clients back in then picking up their deeks after). 

Common sense sometimes helps in this life. We're all lacking some of it, some more than others.


----------

